# Can camera



## Dany (Oct 21, 2015)

This camera is the most exotic of my collection.






I bought it in a boot sale for one euro and I love it.
Built with the metal recovered from beer and soda cans it is unable to take photos but ...what a cool look. If I believe the seller, it was manufactured in Madagascar.

It is presented here next to a well known camera to give the scale.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice find Dan.
Gives me some ideas for a scratch built working pinhole rig as a Winter project.  Strap doesn't look too comfy though.

Pretty nice Ensign pseudo TLR too.


----------



## Dany (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Smithdan,
A working pinhole camera is a good project.
I am currently searching for working cameras that were made from sardine cans like this one : http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/camera-1329-Irwin_Lark.html to bring some fun on my collector's shelves full of "serious" vintage items.


----------

